# Eco Pro questions



## flyingPhoto (Jul 3, 2021)

Did my first processing with it. NOT too bad, better then what i got with cinestill monobath at least. Lots sharper negatives. 

Does the Hypo Wash get reused or dumped after you rinse film? nothing in the limited website data says anything about reuse it or dispose of it.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 6, 2021)

I only use Hypo for fiber based prints and discard the working solution after one use. I assume it is the same for film.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jul 6, 2021)

there website is convoluted and talks about 4 different things in the same paragraph. Going through it again... they you can .... if you want too.... they also say you NEED to in order to save and get best results from the ilford water saving method.... then they say you dont need to use Hypo at all.


----------



## maris (Jul 9, 2021)

Don't use "Hypo Wash" with film. It is not needed and I never use it. Just a couple of rises after the developer and then straight to the fixer.
​


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 10, 2021)

maris said:


> Don't use "Hypo Wash" with film. It is not needed and I never use it. Just a couple of rises after the developer and then straight to the fixer.
> ​


Hypo wash is for after you fix the film to shorten the wash time, stop bath is used between developer and fixer.


----------

